# Sitzkiepe-Feederstuhl-Plattform



## -Nasenmann- (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich mir holen soll...Bin recht häufig mit der Feederrute unterwegs.Zur Zeit nutze ich einen Karpfenstuhl und dazu ein Rodpod,is mir auf Dauer zu viel zum schleppen wenn man bedenkt das Eimer und Futteral auch noch mit müssen.
Ist es sinnvoll sich ne Kiepe zu holen? Kann man mit ner kiepe auch zum Beispiel Ansitz auf Raubfisch machen?? Oder muss ich da zu viel umräumen?Gibt es ne Möglichkeit evtl Einschübe zu tauschen?Friedfisch/Raubfisch  

Ist so ein Feederstuhl stabil genug? Bekommt man da alles an Anbauteilen gut befestigt (Feederarm,Feederbox etc.)

Macht ne Plattform Sinn wenn man bedenkt das man noch n Sitz braucht? Is sowas zum feedern überhaupt geeignet? Ich denke das ne Plattform evtl zu groß ist?! 
Dafür spricht das man eine Plattform für andere Ansitze natürlich sehr gut nutzen kann.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Denkanstöße geben.
Danke schonmal im Voraus! Tight Lines!!


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe-Feederstuhl-Plattform*

Nach meinem Dafürhalten gibt es keine Sitzgelegenheit, die alle Arten des Ansitzangelns gleich gut stemmen kann.

Zum Feedern ist mir eine Kiepe mit verstellbaren Beinen und Fußpodest (Mosella MIP) am liebsten. Für beweglichere Einsätze am Flüßchen nutze ich lieber eine ganz einfache Kiepe (Rive Junior), die eigentlich nur eine Sitzkiste ist, oder gleich einen leichten Karpfenstuhle (Fox Adjusta Level Chair). Eine richtige Plattform ist mir zu sperrig und würde auch zu selten zum Einsatz kommen.

Das ganze Kleinzeug habe ich, nach Methoden sortiert, in eigenen Teileboxen und die kommen nach Bedarf mit. Wozu sollte ich auch Posen mitzerren, wenn ich feedern gehe!?


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe-Feederstuhl-Plattform*

Hallo ,
ich nutze diese hier. Einmal nur als Kiepe und einmal Komplett mit Transportsystem.
Nur als Kiepe genutzt bekommt man keinen vernünftigen Feederarm dran.
Das ist der einzigste Nachteil.
Macht bei mir aber auch nichts da ich zum feedern nur das Komplette gestell nutze da mir die schlepperei sonst eh zuviel wird.:q
Ansonsten würde ich das Teil als eierlegende Wollmilchsau bezeichnen und wird für nahezu alles an Fischerei eingestezt.
Alles untereinander tauschbar, mit ein den Adaptern die dabei waren kann ich noch andere Teile mit anderen Beindurchmessern nutzen.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe-Feederstuhl-Plattform*

Hmm...bekommt man die einzelnen Fächer/Kästen auch einzeln nachgekauft? Das ich quasi die einzelnen Fächer je nach angelmethode wechseln kann?


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe-Feederstuhl-Plattform*

Klar, man kann verschiedene Fächer 
z.b. mit verschiedenen Höhen und Einschüben kombinieren bzw zu kaufen, so wie man es braucht.


----------

